# "Big trouble" mit wine

## Erdie

Mahlzeit,

Ich nutze wine für einen Modellflugsimulator (Aerofly 7), der mittels USB HID Adapter über meine RC - Fersteuerung gesteuert wird. Das klappte in der Vergangenheit prima, bis das Wine Projekt auf die Idee kam, die USB HID Unterstützung in Versionen > 3.x einfach rauszuschmeissen. Das Ergebnis war, dass die Applikation bei eingestecktem Dongle abgestützt, und ohne funktioniert hat. Das war ein bekannter Bug.

Nun bin ich geduldig und habe ca. 1 Jahr gewartet und in den neusten Versionen von wine-staging ging es dann auf einmal wieder. Das blieb so einige Zeit. Ich bin jetzt auf 6.12 und beim update auf 6.13 war dann mal wieder der alte Zuustand erreicht: Absturz wenn USB eingesteckt. Meine Hoffnuing war, dass die neue Version 6.14 das wieder kann, aber weit gefehlt. Also wieder maskiert.

Ich wollte einen Bug aufmachen aber in den wine - Foren muß man sich registieren, das geht offenbar manuell, man soll eine mail and Adresse XXY schreiben, was ich gemacht habe. Das ist jetzt eine Woche her und bisher Funkstille. Mein Fazit ist daher, dass das wine Projekt wohl nicht so ganz so glatt läuft wie man sich das wünschen würde. Hat sonst jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?

Mir geht dabei durch den Kopf, dass in der open source Szene immer so stolz rumgetönt wird wie toll doch alle funktioneirt, alles frei sei und für alle Zwecke eine Lösuing parat ist. Aber genau meine Erfahrung ist Öl im Feuer der Closed Source Fraktion inclusive aller Microsoft - Yogis, die sich hier und da über uns lustig machen. Mich ärgert das ungemein, da ich meinen Teil dazu beitragen wollte und einfach dreist ignoriert werde. Ich wollte einzige tun, was ich tun kann und zwar auf den Fehler hinweisen, kann dieses aber nicht tun aufgrund der Ignoranz irgendwelcher Leute. Ich habe Geld für die Software bezahlt, welche für mich ohne einen funktionierenden API Emulator völlig wertlos ist. Hoffen wir, dass Version 6.12 noch einigermaßen lange lauffähig bleibt.

----------

## firefly

öhm das wine projekt hat nen bug tracker:

https://bugs.winehq.org

Und da kann man sich einfach anmelden:

https://bugs.winehq.org/createaccount.cgi

Und auch das anmelden beim offiziellen forum funktioniert auch in dem man benutzername und pw angibt:

https://forum.winehq.org/ucp.php?mode=register

Sicher dass du auf den offiziellen seiten des wine projektes warst?

----------

## Erdie

Wenn man denn eine mail bekommt, was bei mir nie der Fall war und daraufhin habe ich mir die Mühe gemacht, die Supportadresse anzuschreiben. Das war bei heute erfolglos.

Am Forum bin ich angemeldet. Das nützt aber nicht wenn jeder Post moderiert werden muss um zu erscheinen. Ich habe heute morgen das Problem geschildert und außer der Melduing, mein Beitrag müßte von einem Moderator freigeschaltet werden, ist da auch nix passiert.

Ist ja auch egal, die recursive Bugs sind auf jeden Fall ziemlich nervig.

EDIT: Oh, ich sehe gerade, jetzt ist mein post sichtbar ..

----------

## mike155

Hast Du schon mal probiert, ob Dein Programm in einer Windows-VM (QEMU/KVM) gut läuft? Auf Dauer dürfte das stabiler sein als Wine... 

Ansonsten: einen kleinen Windows PC kaufen und neben Deinen Linux Rechner stellen.

----------

## Erdie

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> Hast Du schon mal probiert, ob Dein Programm in einer Windows-VM (QEMU/KVM) gut läuft? Auf Dauer dürfte das stabiler sein als Wine... 
> 
> Ansonsten: einen kleinen Windows PC kaufen und neben Deinen Linux Rechner stellen.

 

Bei 3D beschleundigen Applikationen hatte ich bisher in einer VM kein Glück. Für anderes nutze ich auch sonst eine VM. Der Simulater lief, zumindest vor einiger Zeit, nicht. Das wäre nochmal einen Versuch wert. Aktuell funktioniert es ja, nur eben mit einer veralteten wine-staging Version.

----------

